# New from Alberta!



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey All,

I'm a newbie to this forum, have joined a few in the past that have been relatively inactive so I'm quite excited that it seems to be quite active here! I live near Edmonton, Alberta in Canada where I have a wide variety of horses; but my true passion is in my KWPN (Dutch Warmblood) horses. A little bit biased as my own background is Dutch, but I think they're simply amazing athletes - very proud right now that we have both the highest ranked dressage and jumper in the world to count amoung our numbers. 

Anyways over the past few years I've been building up a small broodmare band, that I'm very proud of. My first filly this year was judged 1st premie and the judges were quite impressed! So I am very happy. 

But for now that's enough about me and a few of my horses, looking forward to chatting and getting to know some people here!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have nice horses!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Another fellow Albertan! Welcome!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

hey where by edmonton are you


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another albertan...heck...I think we even live in the same small town


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi from Alberta as well.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

whoot! whoot! albertans unite! haha
welcome to the forum


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey! I'm from the Edmonton area also!


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! 

I'm just out by Fort Saskatchewan - where are you at Nicole? 

Where does everyone ride?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I live in Gibbons 

My horse is boarded just north of Gibbons about 6 miles and im riding for a trainer that is in redwater at the auction house there.


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm just between Gibbons and Fort Sask! =) 

Right on - which trainer? Going to take a wild guess and say it's a Hanson?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

SunShineMeadows said:


> I'm just between Gibbons and Fort Sask! =)
> 
> Right on - which trainer? Going to take a wild guess and say it's a Hanson?


lol sure is. Good guess. I think i know what property you live in...white fence? fancy gait? across from MP?


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Right on - they've got some good horses.

lol what gave me away?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ya they do have some really nice horses! he is away in texas right now at some auctions so it will be interesting to see what comes off the trailer. 

the pics of the horse you have for sale with the white fences in the back..haha. i just guessed...i LOVE your place...every time i drive by i always look...thats so creepy but its true haha


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

lol no doubt - they won't be trucking all that way to pick up just anything! 

haha thanks! =) I feel pretty lucky to be here!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh i live by bon accord! I love your place sooo pretty ^^


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay! Lot's of Albertans! SunShine I love how we now ride at the same barn yet we still haven't formally met. Life is so busy it just makes everything difficult.

JumpingJellyBean do you often show around Edmonton and have you ever been to Sandridge Stables because I recognize the horse in your avvie.

Woo LilRuffian. Alberta Fjords unite!!!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Ya i showed at amberlea meadows and used to ride at blarney stone farms if you've heard of it. I've never been to sandridge stables how is it there?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

sandridge is a really nice place


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea Eventer I love it there. LOVE the outdoor arena and cross-country course. I know Tricia is expanding the cross-country course and she has another bank or something like that already in place. Have you ever ridden there?


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

awe i would love to check it out but i don't think my parents will let me at least until summer  i think cross country would be so fun! Do they have lesson horses? i unfortunately don't have a horse.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Im not exactly sure just check out there website


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yay! Another Albertan on the forum! Welcome!


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea it's really too bd Beau Baby - but guess we can chalk that up to I have to go super late!! Though Noni is doing AMAZING so it might be time to start riding her with other horses, well soon anyways. I may look at getting into eventing with my stallion this spring. 

Agreed Sandridge is a nice place, and I believe Tricia has plans to extend the indoor arena as well. They do have a few lesson horses I do believe!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes they have 4 lesson horses I think. Buddy, Wyatt, Belinda and Tak. Yea I heard she wanted to expand it another 90 feet maybe as well as heat it. Oh you have a stallion Maile? Pics? 

I guess i'll just have to go super late one day. Or when Noni gets good we can ride together. I might be able to get on in another 2 weeks. There's no more heat in Regena's legs.


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

That's great news!!! Yea I just am not sure how she will be with other horses, but I think she has enough respect for me that she'd be ok. Just don't want to push my luck and ride with a whole bunch!!! I also don't ride her long, since I'm still wanting to put weight on her as well as lose the preggo belly!! Think I'm going to ask them to bump up her PM feed tomorrow. 

Pic is Regalo when he was 2 years old down in KY. He's a TB off the track there, but unraced. 3, coming 4. Talked to Tricia briefly about when I move Noni out, moving him in. We're going to talk more closer to the time.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Can't wait till you bring him.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

HEY EMERGENCY im moving to camrose in a few weeks and need a place to board my horse anywhere close to there? any suggestions


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I only know places an hour away. Sandridge is around an hour and 45 minutes and amberlea meadows is an hour. Sorry, not sure about barns near Camrose.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

flying colours is close but its a dressage barn


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

So long as it has good facilities that shouldn't be a problem? Most barns even dressage ones have some jumps, if they have none do you have some you could bring with you?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

yea i do have my own but liberty the place im looking at is dressage and jumping


----------

